
YC News Users / Startup School Attendees - Drinks @ The Bus Stop (Downtown SF) on March 23? - semigeek

======
semigeek
I've left this note on the Facebook group but also wanted to put it on YC
News. A few of the attendees that I know will be gathering at The Bus Stop for
drinks on Friday Night. If you're attending, or live in the area, feel free to
stop by and join in on the random discussions.

Leave your cell if you want an SMS about this next week. I can be reached at
ak (at) semigeek dot com, or 216-394-3336.

